# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Cyste naast enkel

## _DAVE_

hallo,

ik was gister thuis gekomen van het werk, en na een douche zag ik dat ik op mijn linker enkel percies 2 enkels had  :Confused: 

Dan maar mee langs spoed gereden, en daar hebben ze foto's genomen en bij conclusie zijden ze dat ik een cyst had. Nu hebben ze het open geprikt, en er kwam zo een soort van gel uit  :Confused: 

Nu maandag moet ik lang orthopedie gaan..
Heeft iemand hier ervaring met een cyst? (zoek functie heeft mij niks opgeleverd) normaal zijden ze, dat het meestal voorkwam op de pols of op u knie. Maar ze hadden het nog nooit gezien op een enkel.


Dave

----------


## hilwoe

Ja, ik heb het in mijn knieholte gehad, ter grootte van een ganzenei.Omdat ik bijna niet kon lopen is hij eerst leeggezogen maar er werd verteld dat het waarschijnlijk weer terug zou komen.De volgende dag zat de cyste er weer.
Ben geopereerd in 2004 door een orthopedisch chirurg en met goed resultaat!
Was wel 3 maanden uit de roulatie met mijn werk en het heeft ook wel een half jaar geduurd voordat ik geen pijn meer had.
Sterkte met je enkel!!
Henriette

----------

